# How Many Cigars Do You Smoke in a Typical Week?



## FREIMANIS (May 15, 2012)

The title says it all. I just wanted to gauge myself to others since I just started smoking cigars. I probably smoked 6 cigars (3 on Saturday) this past week and was wondering if that was a lot LOL


----------



## Cannon500 (Mar 20, 2012)

Usually not more than one a week in the winter. Three or four a week in the summer, maybe a few more when I'm travelling.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Andy all I know is you sucked down 2 cigars in the time I smoked half of one.lol it was a good time though. I usually try to stick to 2-3 a week in the summer.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

usually no more than one a day, wife starts to complain...but had 2 yesterday


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

My gf doesn't give me crap if I stick to about 1 a week I can probably do 2 a week as long is 1 is with her


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Ohhhhhhh, about 12-15 a week.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Most weekends I smoke one, sometimes two and rarely three or more.


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

In the summer about 2-3 a week and in the winter maybe 1 a month since it gets so damn cold here! On vacation maybe one every day or two.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

lately its been about 25 a week or so


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Lately its been anywhere from 2-6 a week since the weather has been nice. In the winter im lucky to have 1 a week, sometimes i'll go a couple weeks without having one during the winter months


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Not sure what my weekly average is. Some weeks I won't have any, some I may have up to 10. I've gone weeks without smoking a cigar.
Winter slows down a lot. Between November and February I bet I had no more that 15 for the entire time.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Ever since I switched to a 2-10pm schedule, I've been smoking more...about 14-16 per week. I have some time in the morning and some time late at night and the wife isn't around, so yeah...I'm going to be puffing. Before that, it was 7-9 per week, basically one per day.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

3-5 a week. It used to be about two a month since I didn't want to smoke outside with it being either too hot or too cold. Once a cigar lounge opened 5 minutes from my house I was done for!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

20 or so. Plus pipes


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Too many - 21 to 25. I'm smokin' more since I've been dieting.....


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

lately its been 3-5 a week as shuckins made me need more room..

Now that I have ample room its 1 every other day if I want one


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I try to limit myself to smoking only on Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I guess I smoke 4-6 a week!


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

About one per week. Mostly if weather is right... I don't want my cigar experience ruined by wind, cold or humid weather, for I only smoke outdoors.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Anywhere from 0 to 14. Really depends on what's going on that week and the weather, but I rarely let myself smoke more than two in a day.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I have at least one every day, a celebratory smoke since I woke up. I may have another celebratory smoke because the weather is nice and another if cold beer is available.

I may even have another cigar since I will celebrate almost anything.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

At the moment I'm consistently at 2/day (14/week). I can easily get to my present job early enough in the morning to kill an hour smoking a cigar (in my car, parked, windows wide open, and a thermos of fresh coffee) and enjoying a good read. It's become a great way to start my morning, and that after an hour in the gym (yea I get up early). Then another stick after work at home out on the porch with some amber liquid by my side. During the winter I have to skip that morning ritual, so I cut down to 1/day, and even that gets skipped if it's too windy/rainy to be out on my porch.

Even on weekends. A stick in the morning with coffee and another in the evening with something else. I rarely have opportunity to smoke more than 2/day. It does happen on special occasions, but not often.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I smoke anywhere from 5 to 15. Just depends on the schedule and mood I'm in. It's at least 1 a day while sometimes on Sundays I smoke 3. But for some reason, I didn't smoke any yesterday. :dunno:



Phil from Chicago said:


> lately its been 3-5 a week as shuckins made me need more room..
> 
> Now that I have ample room its 1 every other day if I want one


:nono: sounds like your humi is too small :smoke:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I smoke a couple times a week and usually take down a couple of cigars each day. I sometimes find myself thinking I would like to smoke more, since when I do, I really enjoy it, but I think smoking more would take some of the specialness out of it. For me, waiting a few days between smokes builds up the anticipation which makes it better. Like the old saying goes "Hunger is the best seasoning.".


----------



## FREIMANIS (May 15, 2012)

Lately, I look forward to Fridays because I meet up with my buddies to drink beer and play softball (my ME time) and I have made it a normal thing to bring a cigar to smoke since we usually meet at least an hr and a half before our first game. However, Wednesday or Thursday rolls around and I want one... so I usually give in LOL


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

smokin_dad said:


> I try to limit myself to smoking only on Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I guess I smoke 4-6 a week!


Pretty much the same for me, unless I've had really crappy day and need more. Normally though, I try to squeeze in two on Fridays and Saturdays.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

From Friday thru Sunday, I'll smoke around 6-10.


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

3-5 per week, low in the winter (when I have to heat up the garage) and higher in the summer. I had about 7 last week, but I've been stressed, and needed the downtime. it'll be back to 4-5 this week.


----------



## AMDnutt (May 3, 2012)

Winter - 1 a week

Summer - 1-3 week


----------



## RealSRS (Feb 13, 2012)

Ive been smoking to much lately. Ive hit 4-6 cigars a week for the last month or so. I need to slow down to 1-2 a week.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

Winter - 1 a week

Summer - 1-3 week


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

RealSRS said:


> Ive been smoking to much lately. Ive hit 4-6 cigars a week for the last month or so. I need to slow down to 1-2 a week.


Why?


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

when i was workin for a cigar company i smoked 20 every seven days. Now its only about 7 to 8 every seven days


----------



## paul01036 (Nov 29, 2008)

i just enjoy a couple on the weekends...on the golf course


----------



## EngenZerO (May 20, 2012)

one a week


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

I have usually smoked 1 a week, now its at 2 a week, I am seeing a trend of more smoking once I am finding out what I really like. Although there is still way more to try.


----------



## wrx04 (Apr 1, 2012)

I smoke about 7/week. I average one per day, but there are days where i dont have time to smoke any.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

i seem to be getting in about 5 per week lately. sometimes more, sometimes less.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

When I was in school, maybe one a month if I was lucky. Now that I'm done, one a day (if my humidor's lucky hehehe).


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

smokin_dad said:


> I try to limit myself to smoking only on Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I guess I smoke 4-6 a week!


+1 I limit it to days ending in "y"

In reality, maybe 1 a week. I am a huge collector but rarely find time to enjoy the fruits of my labor


----------



## Malcontent (Mar 22, 2012)

One a day during the workweek, sometimes two on the weekend. But, on rare occasions, I can sneak out of work at lunch long enough to enjoy a SS.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

If you ask my wife: too many

If you ask me: not enough

:lol:

Typically one a day, sometimes two to seven on the weekends, depending if I am having drinks with friends or not and how much there is to drink.


----------



## Trident (May 18, 2012)

anywhere from 0-15 depending on the week. good average though is probably 6


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I tried to convince my life insurance company only one a month...but no can do. No reduction in rates. So it's about one to three a week, depending.


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

2-3 per week... Depends on my stress level, and just how much I need to unwind!!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

I try for about 4 or so a week. Less in the winter time.


----------



## JCouch_84 (May 9, 2012)

1-2 a week, usually on the weekends. All depends on the situation and the weekend's events.


----------



## AnthonySzum (Nov 26, 2010)

Winter 0-1 a month

Summer 1-3 a week


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Depends and varies a lot. This week I probably smoked 7 (counting the two I plan for sat and sun). On average Id guess somewhere between 3 to 5.


----------



## Papa (Apr 2, 2012)

Damselnotindistress said:


> Well I tried to convince my life insurance company only one a month...but no can do. No reduction in rates. So it's about one to three a week, depending.


I had a insurance sales man that wouldn't leave me alone so I let them come by to do a physical and blood work. I smoked 3 cigars, had 4 drinks, took 10 mg of hydrocodone... my prescription of course, and mowed the yard right before they showed up. Surprisingly I haven't heard from him. All together a great day

Normaly 2-3 a week


----------



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

I guess I would smoke 1 a week. More if I am herfing with friends.


----------



## OrlandoCigar (May 3, 2012)

I tend to smoke anywhere between 3-5 cigars a week. I have a 60-minute commute (that can be especially rough at times), so I'll find myself puffing away in the car. If I'm not smoking in the car, I'll enjoy a smoke or two on the back patio with a cup of coffee over the weekend.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

during the hot summer months July/aug/sept it's usually 1 a week. I'm I'm primarly a pipe smoker. But the hot months I tend to switch to cigars. in the winter once a week if I'm in the mood.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

In the winter maybe 1 every other week, in the summer 2-3 a week. When I'm away camping or something (like last weekend) a couple a day.


----------



## mannish (Jan 19, 2012)

usually three a day during a week maybe 4 on weekend depends on what I am doing


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Working days = 1 or 2
Off days = 2 to 5
So anywhere from 9 to 20 a week.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Working days = 1 or 2
> Off days = 2 to 5
> So anywhere from 9 to 20 a week.


I'm with my boy Shawn! Work days generally about 2. Days off 3-5. So ballpark of 16-20 on an average week. Sometimes probably more, once in a great while less. :laugh:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

> I just wanted to gauge myself to others since I just started smoking cigars.


 My question is why? You enjoy smoking cigars right? You enjoy them at your own pace? Why does it matter whom smokes what or when? Enjoy this hobby as it takes you & enjoy your OWN journey, that is more important than anything you may read, see, or hear on any board or in real life. :thumb:


----------



## Eric_H (Apr 4, 2012)

It all depends on the weather for me (I can't smoke indoors) but maybe 1-2 a week average. I would not hesitate to smoke more if I felt like it but once winter rolls around its unlikely I will get to smoke at all.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Eric_H said:


> It all depends on the weather for me (I can't smoke indoors) but maybe 1-2 a week average. I would not hesitate to smoke more if I felt like it but once winter rolls around its unlikely I will get to smoke at all.


Winter is a   Insulated the garage [ceiling] last year to help keep some warmth in but even with a heater man is it dam near unbearable some nights. I still usually get two in though since when the garage does get heated enough to be slightly comfortable I figure I might as well grab another and stay out here. :laugh: It's not like I'm going to wake up in the afternoon & have one before work so might as well just enjoy 2 after work. :thumb: Winter though there are definitely times I cut down to 1 a day.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (May 15, 2012)

One a day for me in the summer months. Less obviously in the winter, but we do get nice days here during the winter months. On those days, I'm usually grillin' and puffin'.


----------



## roboref (May 7, 2008)

One a week, unless I am on a cruise, then one a day!


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

I've been smoking about three a week during the summer, and I'm assuming during winter that will probably go down to one a week, if that. Can't smoke in the house I'm renting for next year, sadly.


----------



## French1 (May 27, 2012)

Usually 2 - 3 a week for me on average... More in the summer and less in the winter... Too freakin' cold to sit outside 3 times a week in January!


----------



## Kruz (May 4, 2012)

I hear ya!



French1 said:


> Usually 2 - 3 a week for me on average... More in the summer and less in the winter... Too freakin' cold to sit outside 3 times a week in January!


----------



## archangel1995 (May 28, 2012)

4 to 7 per week. Its too easy to light up when the weather is good....


----------



## ken turmon (Jun 3, 2012)

About one a day for me or as the wife says, since im not working i've been smoking the hell out of them...lol


----------



## WildMetal (Mar 3, 2012)

About one every two months. Cigars are a special treat for me, because I usually don't have the 2 hours it takes to sit and smoke one without rushing it. I do smoke one pipe a day, sometimes less. Lately though, since it's summer, I bought three cigars, one of which I smoked last night. I plan on having the other one with my father in the next few days, and then the other one on the beach in two weeks. I could just smoke shorter cigars, but I don't find the need to. Smoking a cigar without friends or family to talk to is no fun in my books.


----------



## Rwatkins5 (Oct 16, 2011)

23 to 25 3 weekday and 8 to 10 weekends


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

I was smoking about a stick a day until the little lady started complaining more about the smell in the house. Now it's more like 3-4 /week since the heat and humidity tend to suck the enjoyment out of a nice smoke.

I'm either going to have to do something for the smell in the house or set up a man cave/smoke room. Any ideas??


----------



## ClayThrower (Jun 4, 2012)

When vacation hits one a day, regular weeks are one a week either Friday or Saturday. Gonna miss this past week I go back to work Tuesday and I have one cigar left for my smoking pleasure!


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

I find that in the winter months it may be a little as 1a month. In the summer, I tend to o in fits and starts. Some weekends I'll smoke every day, then it can be 3 to 6 weeks before the next session!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Normal week 3-4.

During hunting season however I will smoke 2-3 in a day.


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I average about 8-10 per week.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I smoke 6-7 a week. I recently quit smoking cigarettes so I have a cigar every night. When I was smoking cigarettes all day I would still smoke about 2-4 per week.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

birdiemc said:


> usually no more than one a day, wife starts to complain...but had 2 yesterday


^^ this is typical of me too...


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Just getting back to smoking cigars and I am at about 1 a week. This weekend however is my birthday and fathers day so while I am out camping I am hoping to be at about 2-3 a day


----------



## upandcoming (May 12, 2012)

Usually 2-3 per week, 5 if I get some extra leisure time


----------



## hotbike0077 (Jun 5, 2012)

16 to 24...


----------



## FNA (Jan 18, 2007)

Glad to see that there are a few here that smoke a reasonable box/bundle a week (IOW 20-25)


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

four or five cigar a week. Mostly on the weekends is when i get the work done : )


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

1 per day on weekdays and 2 per day on the weekend. I kinda limit myself and only smoke multiples on the weekends when I have more time to devote to really focusing on the sticks.
So that 7-9 per week.

I smoke premium sticks on the weekends for this very same reason and semi premiums during the week.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have answered this so many times I will leave it that I am George Burns Nephew


----------



## smartkid (Jun 5, 2012)

On the average i smoke 3 a day on weekdays and up to 5 on weekends, so that's around 25 sticks a week, and no, i don't have cancer. LOL.


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

somewhere in the 12-20 range depending on how forgiving work is


----------



## Lobo218 (Jun 27, 2012)

2-5 a week.


----------



## Carts (May 12, 2012)

About 1 a week


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

Being new I am just getting to where I try to smoke one every couple days. We will see how much that changes when school starts back (teacher).


----------



## buttstitches (Jun 3, 2012)

2-3, during the weekends.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Depends. If I'm playing golf 4-5 a round + the post game and after dinner smoke. During the weekdays probably 2-3/day. I'm guessing 30-40 a week. I never smoke the same cigar twice in the same day.


----------



## Killjoy391 (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! I feel like such a newbie. I smoke no more than about 2 a week. My single humidor collection is too small to smoke much


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Some weeks, 0. 
Some weeks, as many as 7.


----------



## SocraticDave (Jul 9, 2012)

Give or take 3


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I read my post from June and need to amend that. I typically smoke 2 cigars a day M-Th. Friday (depending if I go to my B&M) 4-5; Saturday and Sunday 3-4. My golf cigars are included in that.


----------



## mark2461 (Feb 14, 2012)

3-4 a week


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I only smoke 2 a week at most unless I'm on vacation then I smoke more. I have cut back my smoking and now it's just one bowl in my pipe and 2 sticks a week.


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

I would like to smoke one a day; but time, money and a disapproving wife means that I usually smoke roughly 2 or 3 a week at most. That doesn't mean I don't buy at least 5 a week :mrgreen: The rate I smoke and the rate that I buy are completely disproportionate.


----------



## RangemasterP226 (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow, I am new and smoke one a day, so seven per week. I figured I was on the low side, but lots of you guys are 1-4/week.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

7-10 if not more per week. I try to smoke one every night and usually a few on the weekends.


----------



## Greg9062 (Jul 2, 2012)

Before I moved I was smoking 5-7 a week, but now that I have to drive to the cigar bar (noplace to smoke outside at the new apt) I really only get out for a smoke once a week or so. The silver lining is that since I'm not smoking as much I can afford to buy better sticks


----------



## john37 (Aug 22, 2012)

1-3/week depending


----------



## Xikar77 (Jul 28, 2012)

2 - 5 a week in the warmer months. Winter I'll probably smoke one or two a month.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Depends on what's going on. Sometimes none, or sometimes 10!!


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

probably around 1


----------



## KSB (Aug 31, 2012)

Almost one a day and 2-3 on the weekend days. Does this make me a bad person? Lol


----------



## eddyeddy (Jul 12, 2012)

2-3 weekdays
1 weekend


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Probably average 3/day.
But my days are long, I usually only sleep 4 hours/night.


----------



## trickyasafox (Sep 27, 2012)

I smoke 2-3 a week.


----------



## jimmypa (Jul 2, 2012)

usually anywhere from 2-5 a week.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I vary wildly in the number of cigars I smoke per week. One week I may have a stick a day, sometimes I go a month without having a single one. Sometimes I have none during the week and three on a late Saturday while getting drunked up. I'd say on an average, normal day I'll have 2-4.


----------



## Maduromadman (Sep 18, 2012)

On the average abt 7 a week


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

average 1 per week but have the occasional week where a 2nd creeps in....


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

A pc or minuto every morning with coffee and usually every other night with the larger vitolas= 10- more or less


----------



## Edrod (Sep 14, 2012)

This is an interesting thread. I've always wondered about this question. I usually smoke 1 per week or 2-3 a week if we have company over.


----------



## Big Tony (Oct 1, 2012)

I guess I average about 3 a week. Some weeks are more just depends on whats going on. In the winter time I tend to smoke more just because I can be outside and enjoy it. Summer time in Florida gets a little hot...


----------



## TonyM (Jul 26, 2012)

Only 1 or 2 for me unless I'm golfing. Then a third pops in.


----------

